
Aardvark – Real-time graphics and visualization in F# - dadt
https://github.com/aardvark-platform/aardvark.docs/wiki
======
eggy
I was just trying to create generative graphics in Corman Lisp [1], since it
creates Windows executables, and then I stumble upon this. The Game of Life
demo in the examples directory is fun. I have been playing with F# a few times
a year, waiting for something like this to come along. Very exciting. I
started using Julia, but several years ago Jon Harrop had a book out "F# for
Scientists" a rework of his "OCaml for Scientists" book. That was 2008.

[1]
[https://github.com/sharplispers/cormanlisp/releases/tag/v3.1...](https://github.com/sharplispers/cormanlisp/releases/tag/v3.1.2b)

------
iammiles
This is really cool and encouraging for someone getting started in F#.

------
daxfohl
How I miss the days when cool new things like this built on alt languages or
alt platforms was the norm for HN.

------
Nelkins
The incremental bit was recently refactored out into its own library
([https://github.com/fsprojects/FSharp.Data.Adaptive](https://github.com/fsprojects/FSharp.Data.Adaptive))
which should open up some interesting uses going forward.

There's all kinds of cool crazy stuff this is being used for:

[https://github.com/fsprojects/FSharp.Data.Adaptive/wiki](https://github.com/fsprojects/FSharp.Data.Adaptive/wiki)

[https://rawgit.com/wiki/aardvark-
platform/aardvark.docs/docs...](https://rawgit.com/wiki/aardvark-
platform/aardvark.docs/docs/media/Elmish.html)

------
bojanbabic
Aaah I got reminded of aardvark - qa startup built on top the gtalk. I saw
super sad when Google killed that product

~~~
ryannevius
As did I. I used this a lot at university and learned a lot from its solid
network of users.

------
pjmlp
Tip, when posting about graphics and visualisation tooling, the first thing I
want to see are screenshots and videos, not a wall of text.

~~~
signal11
The screenshots are in the Gallery link: [https://github.com/aardvark-
platform/aardvark.docs/wiki/Gall...](https://github.com/aardvark-
platform/aardvark.docs/wiki/Gallery)

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks, naturally I have found them before writing my comment.

The point was that on any project related to graphics programming those
screenshots should be on the landing page, not necessarily all of them.

It is a question of UX, the first thing everyone usually wants to see is how
it looks like, not trying to find out where is the link for examples, if it
exists at all.

As for the work itself, it is a great piece of work.

------
nickpeterson
F# is great, but MS has decided to kill it through neglect. And the few people
paid to work on it spend their time trying to keep it working with the 9000
other changes done to the rest of the tooling.

~~~
avinium
I think that's not entirely fair. While MS could definitely invest more
resources in F#, I wouldn't say it's been neglected (or dying). Just to
mention a few developments in recent years: 1) IDE support via Ionide in VS
Code 2) Easy install with NuGet 3) cross-platform FSI supported via NET Core
4) some pretty cool updates recently around anonymous records, optional
yields, nameof (just to mention a few) 5) no breaking changes (I'm aware of,
anyway)

I'd say the future looks pretty bright for F#. It's really resonating with an
audience that wants "functional where I want, but practical where I need".

~~~
narimiran
> _3) cross-platform FSI supported via NET Core_

Last time I tried, I couldn't get FSI working on Linux without Mono. Did
something change recently?

~~~
avinium
Yes, this is a recent-ish change. FSI is available under .NET Core 3 Preview,
and someone recently mentioned that it's working under 2.2 too.

